# PC geht manchmal aus und lässt sich dann nicht einschalten.



## TRFan (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem. Manchmal, wenn der PC den ganzen Tag läuft geht er einfach aus und man kann ihn dann auch für kurze Zeit nichtmehr einschalten. Auch heute als ich von der Schule kam konnte ich ihn nicht sofort einschalten. Ich musste hinten den Schalter auf Aus stellen, bisschen warten und als ich ihn dann wieder eingeschaltet habe ging dann der PC wieder an.

Was könnte da sein? Das das mit dem ausschalten manchmal bei Spielen die auf hoher Qualität laufen kann sein aber er geht einfach so aus, auch wenn kein Spiel an ist. Auch ist das nicht regelmäßig.

Vielen Dank schon einmal.

Viele Grüße
Adrian W.


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2006)

Erste Meinung: Ventilator auf CPU oder GPU ausgefallen oder Leitpaste unregelmäßig aufgetragen
und somit Hitzestau --> Aus ! Glücklicherweise...

mfg chmee


----------



## NomadSoul (23. Januar 2006)

ggf hast Du auch ein schlechtes Netzteil, das Spannungsspitzen liefert, oder ggf irgendwo einen "kurzen". Dann Schützt sich der PC-Selbst in dem er ausgeht.


----------

